# New stiletto from Horizon Bladeworks.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

As most of you know, I like stilettos to both collect and carry as my EDC folder. I wouldn't even know how to date the design, but it appears to be from northern Italy, finally taking root in Sicily. Some smaller switchblades were used by female seamstresses circa 1830.

I have lots of fancy stiletto knives, but when it comes to my worthless hide, I look for the all-black ones my contact Joyce from Horizon Bladeworks snares for me. She just sent me a new one with a plain blade, and frankly, in almost 50 years I must admit that I never saw one like it.

As a teenager, I wore a "team jacket." Because of Wisconsin cold weather, I kept both hands in those slash pockets. My right hand was always on these knives, and I was never attacked--not once--in four years in high school. I never got so much as singular drop of blood on any device I carried. This might be a boring story, but my nose was broken twice as a biker, but never as a student.

All of my stilettos are known in the trade as "nines." That means that they have a four inch blade and five inch handle. Big enough to slice your birthday cake, small enough to slide out of any pocket on command. The springs always seemed to me to be a tad stronger and did last longer.

(All your switchblades should be stored in the "open position." Keeping them folded means you knife will lose it's snap in between two to three years. I've never had one fail).

I will also admit that I cheat. If I'm hassled in a dark parking lot, my attacker will only hear a slight "click," but he will see nothing.

Black is truly beautiful.

To contact Joyce (and you should) call her at *828-884-4302*. Feel free to drop my name.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

BTW, I name my knives. Yeah, it's a biker thing...

My new black stiletto will be named "Abandon Hope."

All you Greek majors tell the slower kids why this funny.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> As most of you know, I like stilettos to both collect and carry as my EDC folder. I wouldn't even know how to date the design, but it appears to be from northern Italy, finally taking root in Sicily. Some smaller switchblades were used by female seamstresses circa 1830.
> 
> I have lots of fancy stiletto knives, but when it comes to my worthless hide, I look for the all-black ones my contact Joyce from Horizon Bladeworks snares for me. She just sent me a new one with a plain blade, and frankly, in almost 50 years I must admit that I never saw one like it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the history on that. Back when I was a tenny bopper the older folks sometimes warned us to stay out of bars which were so rough the patrons carried their switchblades open in their pocket. We always thought they were some kinda criminals but now we know it was just a bunch of friendly bikers preserving their spring. Learning new things is nice.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@bigwheel*, well, I always carried mine closed in my pocket. This is the benefit of an automatic, even if your attacker grabs you, you can fend him off with you non-dominant arm and then activate the blade with only one hand.

I store my blades open. Then again, you must realize that even if a great knife is used, it will certainly disappear into a police evidence bag.

That's a true sacrifice, that is, if you've ever watched me oil, tighten (or loosen) screws, making sure the edges are uniform but not as sharp as a slicing knife, and putting that perfect drop of "Quick Release" on the sliding lock so it is 'just right.'


----------

